# Water pump running continuously



## Slow (May 17, 2005)

I've just prepped the MH for our first trip this year. Problem: the water pump (AQUA 8 model) is working, but won't stop unless I turn the switch off. 

I don't have a water leak. I've checked this thoroughly, and the water pressure from the taps is good. Any ideas?


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

It is probable the presure switch is playing up. It is on the pump may have got stuck over the winter.

There is a small grub screw try turning it, it may be marked with a + and- sign. note where it is before moving so you can reset it.

On the sureflow type pump that is simalar you can remove the pressure switch with out lossing lots of water to service it.

Andy


----------



## Slow (May 17, 2005)

Many thanks Andy.

Obviously I didn't check it thoroughly enough. As I was typing my plea for help, water appeared on the floor. A very small amount, but enough not what I want to see.

There's a narrow hairline crack on the baseplate to the rear above the electric cable box. To the rear of what's shown here: http://www.outdoorbits.com/fiamma-aqua®-pump-12v-p-1135.html . So, which of the 3 obvious options should I attempt? - Try to seal the crack (How?), replace the base plate (is this available for sale?) or get a new pump?

Martin


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

your link does not work martin.

andy


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

http://www.fiammastore.com/Spares_Search/Fiamma_Aqua_8_and_A20_and_Imperial_R240_Spares.

try this shows all the parts with numbers,

Andy


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Try here

linky dink


----------



## Slow (May 17, 2005)

Try this http://cgi.ebay.ie/Fiamma-Aqua-8-Wa...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item5887f84a52


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You would be better of with a sureflow pump cheaper to buy then replacing with the Fiamma.

Andy


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

inkey-2008 said:


> You would be better of with a sureflow pump cheaper to buy then replacing with the Fiamma.
> 
> Andy


Shureflow are slightly dearer than Fiamma, compare prices HERE

As regards the leak try some Araldite on the crack

Peter


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

> Shureflow are slightly dearer than Fiamma,


That's a brave statement to make on the Internet, Peter. Might be true on your web site but ....

I've replaced my Shurflo pump today and it cost me £50 delivered from www.thecaravanshop.co.uk



Colin


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Most places I have looked they are around the mid £50 mark

why try and bogde it up when you can get a spare part to fix it.

Andy


----------

